# Topics > Related topics > AI education >  AI Business School, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/ai-business-school

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft AI Business School

Published on Mar 11, 2019




> The era of artificial intelligence is upon us. AI Business School is a freely available on-demand master class series for business leaders that will empower you to be successful and get results from AI. Visit to gain practical knowledge from other executives across industries and business functions about overcoming the top challenges you might face when using AI in your organization: finding strategic applications of AI, building a data-driven and collaborative culture, AI governance and responsibility, and understanding what the technology can do. Designed in partnership with INSEAD, a top global business school, AI Business School is on-demand, easy to consume, and will help you use AI to achieve more than you thought possible.

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft launches business school focused on AI strategy, culture and responsibility"

by John Roach
March 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft launches AI Business School"

by Khari Johnson
March 11, 2019

----------

